# My new 5 gallon planted tank



## zodiac (May 25, 2011)

Title: 
Size of tank: 5G
Filtration: -Resun magi 200
Lights: - CFL 1x23w 6500k daylight 
CO2: DIY 
Substrate: Laterite Clay,Riversand
Hard scape: DriftWood and garden rocks
Flora: Dwarf hair grass,Riccia Fluitans,H.c, Elatine orientalis,
Fauna:



Front


Back


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

saw this one on facebook the other day through ADG. Nice work man! it's definitely different which i like. Give it some time to grow in, and it will only increase in beauty!


----------



## AquaMan31725 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice work Zodiac! I like the layout. It will look even better with time. I think your fish will enjoy that!


----------



## zodiac (May 25, 2011)

yeah.. i agree with that  thank you so much


----------



## Pink_Lotus (Jun 11, 2011)

wow...i hope i can pull off something like this...it's amazing. also, hope that you can update us with its current condition...


----------



## eplommer (Apr 23, 2011)

But you didn't include the buildings.


----------



## zodiac (May 25, 2011)

Update :


----------



## Kisa (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow, love it.


----------



## bbqchickenman (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Zodiac

Would you be willing to maybe ship a snippet of the Riccia? 

Love the setup you have, Im trying to start a similar type scape but still a newbie : )


----------

